# Post your way of attaching drop away cord to cable.



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

*drop away conection*

I think the best Ive seen is the caviler slide, in which the rope comes back from the rest, goes through a hole in the cable slide, then you clamp a brass nock set to the end, burn the end and....viola!!!!!:wink:


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i just split my cable ,put it through ,burn the end of the cord (after getting the timing good) and serve above and below the cord


----------



## Nito (Aug 17, 2005)

Step by step instructions:
http://www.trophytaker.com/id165.htm


----------



## Elanus axillaris (Mar 17, 2006)

*x coat*

My WC strings have X coat so I can not split the cable - I just Tie a D loop knot and then tie the pull cord up the bus cable with a series of over and under knots - works great see this site for more details - http://www.winnerschoicestrings.com/techinfo.htm


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

Go to spot hogg good detail, Better yet E-Mail LeEarl he will sell you a killer DVD. I've got one, Well worth the money.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Gday, *H* I shoot a 06 Bowtech Allegiance and use the hole in the cable slide. I find this works perfectly with a Trophy Taker without placing any undue pressure on the cables and ensures consistency.


----------



## Chief P (Dec 1, 2003)

hunter5425 said:


> My WC strings have X coat so I can not split the cable - I just Tie a D loop knot and then tie the pull cord up the bus cable with a series of over and under knots - works great see this site for more details - http://www.winnerschoicestrings.com/techinfo.htm



Agree. Works great for me too.


----------



## Devin_BowTech (Apr 19, 2006)

Football clip  ripcord all the way!


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Disregard my previous...today when shooting mine the little square at the base of the cable guard, where I had affixed the drop away cable to, broke off...not happy. :sad:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

*cable slide...*

Hey johno, 
I kinda figured that it wouldn't take much to break that little tab off of the factory cable slide. That is why the local shop here replaces the factory slide with an aftermarket one that has a hole all the way through it. Then they use a brass nock (with the red rubber since it is smaller) and then they can adjust the lifting timing on the rest. Once they have it the way they want it, they cut the cord off and fray the end and burn it into a ball behind the brass nock. It is rock solid and gives a more solid pull since the brass nock is making the contact with the back of the cable slide. To avoid timing issues on the binary cam bowtechs, this is the best way to mount the dropaway unless you want to play with the cam timing like Dave Nowlin posted here on AT.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

hidenorhair said:


> Please post the way and method that you feel is the best for attaching a cord for a drop away rest to the cable.. Thanks!!! :ninja:


What type of bow are you shooting? Does it have a cable slide?


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

*Tying in a Drop Away rope*

There are basically 2 ways of doing it. This way is rather bulky - but it works.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is how I do it on my Mathews since there is not cable slide. I just put it through the down cable below the factory serving, tie a knot and melt the end!


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

This is the 2nd way to attach/servie in the cord. I much prefer this method:thumbs_up


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

This is the way to finish it off. No knot, just melt the end and serve it on the top so that it does not work its way upward. :wink:


----------



## PaCritter (Nov 23, 2005)

6bloodychunks said:


> i just split my cable ,put it through ,burn the end of the cord (after getting the timing good) and serve above and below the cord


Ditto


----------

